# Kind of a Question if you load for the 22-250



## Bluegunner (Mar 5, 2005)

I would like to know what your favorite two bullets and what you favorite two powders are for loads in your 22-250's? Also which combination gives your best load (Bullet and power wts. would be appreciated)? Hope to hear from a bunch of you to see if any pattern develops!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I like Ballistic tips or V-Max bullets in 55 grains for my rifle. The 55's are a little slower, but seem to buck the wind better. For powders, I like H-380 or IMR 4895. I won't give volumes here, but will say that my best performing loads always exceed 95% of case capacity. I have also found that bullet seating depth is critical to accuracy. This must be tailored to your particular rifle. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

50g Nosler Ballistic Tips, 34.1g Varget, CCI 200 primers. It works pretty well for me. The Varget is very consistant. I'm shooting a Rem 700 VS.
deano


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My favorite 250 load is a 50 grain Ballistic tip or V-Max and 38.5 grains of H380. I've tried a lot of powders in the 250, and always come back to H380...

H380 was originally designed for the 250, and if I remember correctly, the name "H380" is derived from an optimium load (38 grains) devised by the gnomes at Hodgdon...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Burly1 as always is right on the money. I also use a 55gr V-Max with a max load of Varget. My gun has a super long throat so I have my bullets out as far as they can and still stay in the casing. In the 22-250's I have shot they need to be full of powder. This also gets you more speed granted also shorter tube life. As always your mileage may very so be careful and work up a load for your gun.

To prove it isn't that big of a deal to beat cancer. Chuck Norris smoked 15 cartons of cigarettes a day for 2 years and acquired 7 different kinds of cancer only to rid them from his body by flexing for 30 minutes. Beat that, Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Meatco1 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have 3 different 22-250 rifles, each built from a different mfg. All prefer H-380. Differnt charge wts, and different bullets, but all shoot better with the 380.

Richard


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Bullet: 40gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip
Powder: IMR 3031
Charge: going to agree with Burl, but she is about full.
Rifle: Remington 700 ADL

Bullet: 50gr. Sierra Blitz King
Powder: Vihta Vuori
Charge:  
Rifle: Remington 700 VSF

Bullet: 50gr. Speer TNT
Powder: IMR 3031
Charge:  
Rifle: Remington 700 VSF


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remington XR100 Rangemaster. Any polymer tip 50 gr combined with W760.
It also likes the Sierra match with W760. W748 may have a slight edge on accuracy but drops 150 fps.


----------

